# Managing Dutch Clover



## Grins (May 24, 2016)

I have planted Dutch clover in my lawns mostly so I don't need to fertilize. Bees here love it. There are sections I mow only periodically so I could actually manage those areas for clover bloom. Has anyone here every figured out how often to mow Dutch clover to keep it blooming? 
Thanks,
Lee


----------



## Richinbama (Jan 15, 2018)

Dutch clover needs no managing. If will go away mostly at about 80 degrees. Some will longer. Cut grass at 3 inch height. At will do good. Also, seed in early fall, sept 1-15 is great. It will start coming in bloom Feb- march, and last till 80 degrees or so. It's perennial, so should last in a lawn several years with the grass competition. Mabye 3.. Best guess
Also, Dutch will give you about 25-50 lbw nitrogen in soil for the most part. You will still need to fertilize in spring and early fall. Lime does best, just don't overdo it. It's hard to overdo it with grass, but each clover variety is different, also the climate zone your in may make a difference. Good luck


----------



## Grins (May 24, 2016)

Thanks Rich!
Lee


----------



## Richinbama (Jan 15, 2018)

No problem lee. Hope it helps.


----------



## Hickory Point Hollow (Mar 23, 2017)

do not fertilize with much N (nitrogen) or you will shut down the nodules on the clover and the grass will outcompete. Look for a low N, higher P and higher K for clover production and to not push your lawn.


----------

